# Beethoven Cd-rom



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Hello everyone! The time is 00.48am  

How are you all today?

I like to know which recording for Beethoven Wind Octet in Eb Major and Reicha Wind Quinlet in C Major, Allegro for recording I like to listen both CD-Rom.

Have you been listen this Beethoven and Reicha piece? I like to know what you think? any good on those?

Thank you, Everyone

Cheers, 

Good night = Gute Nacht!  

Martin


----------

